# Where to get heat transfer vinyl last minute?



## izlude (Apr 16, 2010)

I order mine at coastal business supplies, but what about a local store (michaels? joanns? other?) Where can you buy vinyl for last minute projects (it'll take too long to order for the deadline) otherwise i'll have to change my color pallet.

I need black vinyl quick. In California, LA area. Where might I go?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

call a local sign company that does t-shirts.. they may have some on hand.


----------



## SweetExpression (Apr 22, 2009)

I found local vendors in Atlanta by doing a google search "sign supply atlanta." I did one for LA and the first hit was 

Screen Printing Supplies

Check them out. Looks like they carry Siser and Thermoflex, so getting black vinyl shouldn't be a problem.


----------

